# Oregon Sues J&J For Secretly Recalling Motrin



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2011)

*Oregon Sues J&J For Secretly Recalling Motrin*



> Instead of issuing a recall, after Johnson and Johnson  discovered its Motrin caplets were defective, they hired a contractor to  go around the country buy up all the drugs. It was a "secret recall"  that left the bad medicine on shelves for months for consumers to buy.  Now the Oregon AG is suing J&J. The story broke when one of the guys  hired to do the buying faxed regulators the instructions J&J gave  him.




yummy.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 15, 2011)

This is going to hurt them. Bad. Heads will roll.

There are several laws and regulations covering the protocols for notifying the various regulatory instances when you discover problems. They were obligated to notify the appropriate bodies, who'd then assess the matter and issue a global recall as well as perform a special audit on the company if there was a possibility that the defect was caused by structural bad practices. While no company enjoys doing this, everybody knows that this can happen, and playing it by the book restores part of the consumer and shareholder confidence.

What they did will now cause lots of negative publicity, worry the share holders, and cause their company to be turned inside out by the FDA and EMEA. And for future audits, the deck will be stacked against them because all trust and goodwill are gone.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2011)

In their attempt to avoid bad PR, they shot both feet and went to reload.
Stupid.


----------

